# Plants safe enough for tegu enclosures?



## TIAisMKM (Jul 11, 2018)

Any plants safe for the enclosures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (Jul 11, 2018)

The better question is.... are the Plants safe from the tegu and the answer is !!! Yay things to destroy. Plants are to Tegus, what buildings in Japan are to Godzilla.


----------



## TIAisMKM (Jul 11, 2018)

Zyn said:


> The better question is.... are the Plants safe from the tegu and the answer is !!! Yay things to destroy. Plants are to Tegus, what buildings in Japan are to Godzilla.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIAisMKM (Jul 11, 2018)

Zyn said:


> The better question is.... are the Plants safe from the tegu and the answer is !!! Yay things to destroy. Plants are to Tegus, what buildings in Japan are to Godzilla.


Ouch! Glad I asked...what suggestions may I have to make her feel at home inside her cage? Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Basically, a secure snug hide of mid-70s F. Tame, the open wandering area is fine.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Jul 12, 2018)

I've actually been wondering the same thing . . . If anyone has a list of plants that are safe for the Tegu if he/she decides to eat some of it, but can also take a beating for when the Tegu tramples all over it.

I know plants aren't necessary, but I feel it would add something interesting to the enclosure and might help stimulate the Tegu.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 12, 2018)

Rocks, large semi buried hides , river smoothed boulders


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 15, 2018)

I found this but Don't know how true it is.... This Info was copied from>>>https://www.lllreptile.com


----------

